

Open source Mindcraft server - ranza
http://github.com/TkTech/Creativity
Creativity is a custom, from-scratch Minecraft SMP server developed by Tyler 
Kennedy (aka TkTech). Its ultimate goal is to be an exact clone of the the 
vanilla server with efficient, low-memory usage and the essential features 
required for any game server (user management, chunk ownership, etc..).
======
swah
Its using sqlite, which folks say its more for desktop use. I wonder if this
would scale.

